

Tel Aviv Meetup? - rshlo

I've seen that the last HN meetup was about 2 years ago. Any interest in something informal in Tel Aviv?
======
idan
I'm in too! @idangazit

Shame, we had a meetup group until exactly last week—which shut down for lack
of use.

~~~
maayank
Ah! didn't know about it. Was there a mailing list/fb group?

EDIT: what did you do for place?

------
rshlo
I think that a Facebook group is better for all discussions:

<https://www.facebook.com/groups/278515712253665/>

If anyone are in, I suggest Sep. 13 which is Thursday and it's great for a
toast for Rosh Hashana.

------
adambenayoun
Count me in!

I'm @adambn on twitter or adam (at) binpress (dot) com

p.s: I can help with organizing it

------
joelg87
I'd definitely be interested :-) Let me know if I can help. I'm @joelgascoigne
on Twitter.

------
acrich
Wow, didn't know so many of you were near by... Count me in. @ShayAcrich
<http://computedscience.cloudfoundry.com>

------
ido
I'll be in Tel Aviv (or close to it) starting from the end of this week &
would be interested!

@tametick <http://tametick.com/>

------
edanm
Sounds great. Assuming I'm in the country (I'm abroad for the holidays in
September), I'm definitely in.

------
grayprog
I'd be interested. @apparentsoft on Twitter or app.net.

------
giladvdn
We are in and can help. founders [at] smore [dot] com

------
VolatileVoid
I live and work in TLV and would be interested.

------
DanielShir
Likewise, I'd be interested as well @shirzor

------
orperelman
I'm in! too,where it will be located? my mail is orperelman@gmail.com please
send me a word,thanks!

------
urish
I'm in. And so's my office mate.

------
shiraabel
@shiraabel - I wanna know too.

------
yuvalsamet
@klarnail will be happy to host the event at our new Tel Aviv office
@yuvalsamet

~~~
adambenayoun
where are your new offices?

------
benjlang
I'm in.

@benln on twitter

------
maayank
In. Will try to see if I can help secure a space.

------
dataisfun
I'm in as well (in TA for another month or so).

------
radagaisus
+2 from the IDF

~~~
benjlang
Same, also IDF.

------
orp
Sounds great.

------
yossilac
Sounds good.

------
Protostome
I'm in :-)

------
roye
sounds great - @rozovr

------
olalonde
eugenes and catamunt, it seems you are both hellbanned.

~~~
olalonde
Yes might be a mistake... as far as I know there's not much you can do about
it except e-mail pg or simply create a new account.

------
yuvalo
@yuvalo count me in

------
9minds
I'am in

------
dhoffman
Sounds good to me!

------
intellectronica
+1 for Tel-Aviv

------
emikil
+1 @emikil

------
nivs
+1 @nivs

------
assafs
Me, too!

------
schwarz
+1

------
snird
Im in

------
classx
+1

------
mrblues
+1

------
krembo
+1

------
artiom
+1

------
ayalgelles
+1

